# Weekend Herp at Mount Glorious (Pics)



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

My girlfriend and i had a nice herp up Mt Nebo and Mt Glorious on the weekend. We found a coastal, Rough-Scaled, Golden crowned snake, hatchling Brown tree snake and a few of this species of frog. All photos were taken by her on a Nikon D5000. 

Enjoy


----------



## Wiganov (Mar 25, 2013)

That baby brown tree snake is outrageously cute.


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

Wiganov said:


> That baby brown tree snake is outrageously cute.



I love their eyes, so out of proportion, just makes them even cuter haha


----------



## Wiganov (Mar 25, 2013)

A few weeks back, a colleague called me over to show me a photo a mate had put on Facebook. A snake had got into his budgie cage, dined on the budgie and - unsurprisingly - was a bit too porky to squeeze back out through the bars. I was a bit sorry to hear about the guy's budgie, but I was stoked to see the two huge BTS eyes peering innocently through the bars at the camera. (And yes, it was released unharmed; the budgie's owner was very Zen about the natural food chain asserting itself.)


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 25, 2013)

Her takes some nice photos


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 28, 2013)

I like the rouphie!!!


----------

